# Anxiety Disorders > Body Dysmorphic >  >  How does one voice concern without fat shaming?

## CeCe

Hypothetically, if you have a family member, spouse, partner, or good friend that's getting to be very unhealthy, how do you express your worries without them taking offense and accusing you of fat shaming? They are having trouble breathing and worsening asthma attacks.

----------

